
ASK: Is this a web template or built organically? - boniface316
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.r2d3.us&#x2F;visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1&#x2F;<p>I came across this website and I love how interactive it is. How can I build a website like this?
======
cocktailpeanuts
the site says it's an experiment using D3.

~~~
boniface316
I didn't know if d3 was a thing. Do you have experience with it?

